# New Member here!



## ClassicalBoy (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi guys i would like to say hi to you all!
i hope to talk alot with you guys.
About myself:
I am 13 years old and i play a cello and piano i am at comperhensive at this momment.
(comperhensive is a british type of school)
I recently want to ask a question about Private Music Schools!
My teacher said that if you wanted to go to a private music school some of them let you in for free depending on your effort of playing, i am asking because i wouldnt mind going into one but i really dont know what else they do than playing music


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome ClassicalBoy

You can get a scholarship to a private school but you have to show ability in the standard subjects also (English, Mathematics and Science) - if you are good at those and play well they often give the scholarship because they like to nurture talent.

Have you spoken to your parents about this?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, ClassicalBoy 

Always great to learn of youth your age who are genuinely interested in classical music.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Classical Boy and welcome

Here is an example of a music scholarship from my old school (Incidentally one of the best private schools for music)

_"Music Scholarships
The Uppingham Music Scholarships exist to offer awards to talented musicians of 13+ who can contribute to the life of a 7-day a week boarding community through high musical achievement. The awards range in value up to one-half of the School fees, plus remission of instrumental tuition fees on two instruments with the option of a third (or singing) at the discretion of the Director of Music. Exhibitions covering only instrumental tuition may also be awarded. The music scholarship examination is held at Uppingham in January each year. " _

It would still be expensive because you only get half your fees covered, but you also get your cello and piano lessons paid for. Most of these schools are boarding schools so you'd need to think about whether you'd like that too.

Maybe you should talk more to your teacher about it, as well as your parents.


----------



## ClassicalBoy (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah thanx for the information guys!
my teacher was talking to my parents about it but i dont know about boarding :/


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

ClassicalBoy said:


> ...but i dont know about boarding :/


It does take a bit of getting used to. Uppingham is divided into "houses" with about 50 kids each (single sex although the school is coed). You sleep in a dorm but you get your own (tiny) study that you can make your own. The food in my day was gross. Everyone's in the same boat, far away from home, so you do make friends.

The real advantage of it is that everything you want - music, sport, drama, art, or whatever is at your fingertips - you don't have to rely on parents or public transport to get you there, and there are lots of opportunities to get involved in stuff. And it's usually part of the fees. I don't know about the teachers now but in my day they were largely pretty good.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi ClassicalBoy and welcome 

This clip shows the MINIMUM standard of cello playing required to obtain a scholarship to a British music school:






Only joking


----------



## ClassicalBoy (Aug 15, 2010)

Chris said:


> Hi ClassicalBoy and welcome
> 
> This clip shows the MINIMUM standard of cello playing required to obtain a scholarship to a British music school:
> 
> ...


:O
lol Ill never get there LOL
And i love that guy that plays the cello o


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

That piece of music was one of John Major's choices on Desert Island Discs, but don't let that put you off it


----------

